# Slow N Steady Fall 2015 - September 26th, 2015



## Ninja Storm (Aug 23, 2015)

Slow N Steady Fall 2015 is official! Same venue as last time, but an hour and a half earlier! Hope to see you there 

More info on website.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2015)

nope.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 23, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> nope.



What a shame. We were all expecting you.


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 23, 2015)

Hype Hype!


----------



## RandomDude (Aug 23, 2015)

yay
love the events list 



JustinTimeCuber said:


> nope.



lol why'd you even bother to post


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 23, 2015)

Y no Pyra again?


----------



## Joey VOV (Aug 23, 2015)

I will make an effort to come as long as my schedule is clear.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 23, 2015)

I do need a good Mega avg and actual times for Square-1, so hopefully I can go!


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 23, 2015)

Probably going. Excited to get official sq1 times!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> lol why'd you even bother to post



idk I was being stupid then


----------



## GirlMeetsCubing (Aug 23, 2015)

I might if I get a chance to. Probably will go.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 23, 2015)

Have you considered giving this comp the nickname "Parachute Open"?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 24, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Have you considered giving this comp the nickname "Parachute Open"?


I see what you did there 

Really, the only other option for this competition name was "hi andy 2015," but maybe some other time.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 24, 2015)

Sadly, I won't be able to make this one. Extended family will be visiting that weekend because my birthday is the 25th. I do hope to make another MD competition sometime soon though. Good luck everyone!


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 24, 2015)

Trading or Selling at Slow n Steady Fall 2015:

White Fangshi Guangying: 100+ solves, lubed and tensioned, restickered (Basically Chris Olson's scheme with black instead of white)
Stickerless (Bright) Meiying: 100 solves, tensioned.
Primary Dianma: 300+ solves, lubed and tensioned.
Black Shengshou Megaminx: 100-200 solves, tensioned, unmodded.
White Dayan Megaminx: 500+ solves, lubed, tensioned, and restickered, lightly modded.
White Fangshi Shishuang: 500+ solves, lubed and tensioned (50mm)
Black Dayan 2x2: 500+ solves, lubed, tensioned, and restickered (full brights)
Black Fangshi Shuangren v2: 100 solves, lubed, tensioned (poorly), and restickered, full brights
White florian modded Shengshou Pyraminx: 200 solves, lubed, tensioned, full brights
Primary Weilong v1: 200+ solves, lubed and tensioned (a bit loose)
Black Shengshou 5x5: 100+ solves, tensioned, restickered (full brights). Started florian modding it, then got an Aochuang and never finished.
2 White Aolong v2s: 500 solves on one, 1500+ on the other. Dayan springs in the less broken in one, soft cx3 springs in the more broken in one. Lubed, tensioned, and restickered (full brights with black instead of white)
White Gans 357: 5000+ solves, v2 core, superglue mod. Lubed, tensioned, and restickered (full brights with black instead of white)
White Moyu Mini Aosu: 750+ solves, lubed and tensioned (poorly, but I can fix that if you let me know ahead of time). Soft CX3 springs. Restickered with Chris Olson's scheme with black instead of white.
White Lan Lan Skewb: 100 solves, no balls or springs, not tensioned or restickered. If you want it, I'll probably throw it in with something else. Called "not as bad as I expected" by THE Joey Stahl!

Possibly available (depending on offers):
White Moyu Aochuang: 150-250 solves, lubed, tensioned, and restickered (full brights with black instead of white)
Stickerless Moyu Hualong: 200 solves, lubed and tensioned.
White Shengshou Aurora: 200 solves, lubed, tensioned, and restickered (full brights with black instead of white).
White Moyu Aolong v1: 5000+ solves, lubed, tensioned, and restickered (Basically Chris Olson's scheme with black instead of white)
White Gans 356: 500+ solves, lubed, tensioned, modded (corners have both been tensioned and modded, centers have been modded), and restickered (Basically Chris Olson's Scheme with Black instead of White).

PM me if interested in any of these.


----------



## ChaozCubing (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll be there!


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm going.


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm doing 3x3, sq1, and skewb. I want to do 5x5, OH, and mega, but cutoffs are fast and I'm not sure. I average 3ish on mega, 4 - 5 on 5x5 and 45 on OH. Advice?


----------



## Sam Richard (Sep 8, 2015)

I'll be there and only doing 3x3. I wouldn't make the cutoffs for the other events!! I'm sure looking forward to see everybody.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 8, 2015)

Not going, cutoffs to harsh. Also, living in GA doesn't help.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 8, 2015)

In response to cutoffs, I'm going to relax the 5x5 and Megaminx cutoffs _if_ we end up ahead of schedule for those events. What they'll be relaxed to will be determined on the day of the competition, depending on how ahead of schedule we are.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 8, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> In response to cutoffs, I'm going to relax the 5x5 and Megaminx cutoffs _if_ we end up ahead of schedule for those events. What they'll be relaxed to will be determined on the day of the competition, depending on how ahead of schedule we are.



YES!!


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 13, 2015)

There is a kid in my area going now hes a lot younger though. I told him about the WCA in the summer


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 14, 2015)

Registration closes in a week! Make sure to register before then, because there is no at-the-door registration!


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 22, 2015)

Holy, already 143 and 1 day left

Plus did you know in the spring 2015 one we had the person with the slowest official average ever recorded


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 22, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> Holy, already 143 and 1 day left
> 
> Plus did you know in the spring 2015 one we had the person with the slowest official average ever recorded



I would totally get a 9:59 average for the lols, but A1c and 2j.


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 25, 2015)

Goals! In order of importance:

Square-1: Sub 21 average, make podium.
Megaminx: Make soft cutoff.
Skewb: Sub 9 average. After this I don't really care.
5x5: I'm not making soft so just sub-2:45 single I guess.
3x3: lol. Comp PB should be easy, Let's say sub 23 average and sub 20 single.
OH: Not making soft so sub 40 single.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 25, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Goals! In order of importance:
> 
> Square-1: Sub 21 average, make podium.
> Megaminx: Make soft cutoff.
> ...



Oh, are we doing these now?

3x3: PB, should be easy, my PB avg100 is almost 2 seconds better than my official average.
3x3OH: make soft cutoff. Should be doable, but who knows.
Megaminx: make soft cutoff. Um.
5x5: sub-1:55 average. PB single might be a stretch.
Square-1: make soft cutoff.
Skewb. PB average.


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 26, 2015)

Goals:
3x3: Finaly get that 12.xx avg even though now I want an 11.xx gans 356
5x5: cut offs huachuang
Oh: sub 30 avg gans356
Mega : Cutoffs Dayan /w ridges
Skews: idrc Moyu


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 26, 2015)

Goals:
3x3: PB ao5 (sub 10.78), if not that then at least another sub-11
5x5: PB ao5 (sub 1:44)
OH: sub-18 PB ao5
Squan: sub 30 PB single and ao5, should be easy.
Mega: Definitely PB single (sub 1:28) and a sub 1:30 PB ao5 would also be nice
Skweb: Podium, can't really expect any PB's here


----------

